# Wow spielbar



## Jeeper (30. Juni 2010)

Hy,ich wollte mir in nächster Zeit einen Laptop zulegen und euch fragen was min. für ne Hardware also Prozessor,RAM,Grafikkarte USW. Damit man WoW gut spielen kann?


----------



## Godric91 (30. Juni 2010)

Jeeper schrieb:


> Hy,ich wollte mir in nächster Zeit einen Laptop zulegen und euch fragen was min. für ne Hardware also Prozessor,RAM,Grafikkarte USW. Damit man WoW gut spielen kann?


#

wie wärs mal auf der verpackung nachzugucken hinten steht alles.....oder googeln


----------



## wertzû (30. Juni 2010)

Laptop und spielen? Spar dir das geld und kauf dir nen PC


----------



## Aranshi (30. Juni 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> Laptop und spielen? Spar dir das geld und kauf dir nen PC



ich hab auch nen laptop hat nur 600 euro gekauft und ich kann alle neuen spiele (cod; battlefield etc)
mit mittlerer bis hoher grafikeinstellung spielen, wow im 25er mit hohen einstellung mit 30-50 fps


----------



## Jeeper (30. Juni 2010)

Was hast du den für ne Hardware

außerdem kann ich mich wohl selber entscheiden ob Laptop oder pc


----------



## Kief (30. Juni 2010)

Aranshi schrieb:


> ich hab auch nen laptop hat nur 600 euro gekostet und ich kann alle neuen spiele (cod; battlefield etc)
> mit mittlerer bis hoher grafikeinstellung spielen, wow im 25er mit hohen einstellung mit 30-50 fps



Der Bruder, der Oma meines besten Freundes mütterlicherseits auch.


----------



## X-orzist (30. Juni 2010)

Jeeper schrieb:


> Hy,ich wollte mir in nächster Zeit einen Laptop zulegen und euch fragen was min. für ne Hardware also Prozessor,RAM,Grafikkarte USW. Damit man WoW gut spielen kann?



es kommt drauf an, was dein geldbeutel her gibt ...


----------



## boonfish (30. Juni 2010)

Kief schrieb:


> Der Bruder, der Oma meines besten Freundes mütterlicherseits auch.



Dein bester Freund mütterlicherseits? oO


----------



## sixninety69 (30. Juni 2010)

Eine unnötige Frage die im Netz bestimmt schon 1000 mal gestellt wurde und mit nem Blick auf die Verpackung leicht selbst zu beantworten wäre o.<

So, flame wäre erledigt. Zu deiner Frage:

Wenn du mit Vista bzw. Windoof 7 spielen willst, dann solltest du schonmal 1gb Ram draufpacken. Laufen tuts auch mit älteren Grafikkarten von vor 3 Jahren, nur wirste die Grafikeinstellungen dann nicht auf maximum hochschrauben können und dich mit Lags plagen in Dalaran! Also investier lieber ein bischen mehr Geld wenn du auch regelmäßig darauf zocken willst! Aber für das Geld bekäme man auch einen top PC im Netz... würde sich eher lohnen wenn du nicht unbedingt 1x die Woche mit dem Laptop ne Stunde im Garten / auf Balkon zocken willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BoomLabor (30. Juni 2010)

Spiele nun auch mit einem LapTop. Alles kein Problem. CoD Battlefield Anno1404 . . . alles kein Problem.
WoW alles außer Schatten an. Spielt sich super.
Preis? 666€
Für 500€ sollte WoW auch spielbar sein. Zwar nicht mit vollen Details aber flüssig.


----------



## X-orzist (30. Juni 2010)

z.b.

http://www.xmx.de/shop/mainpage_notebooks.php

die ersten beiden sollten für WOW schon ausreichend sein ...


----------



## Yosef (30. Juni 2010)

Laptop suckt zum gamen, wer das Gegenteil behauptet, hat schon lange nicht mehr am PC gezockt..


----------



## Aranshi (30. Juni 2010)

Yosef schrieb:


> Laptop suckt zum gamen, wer das Gegenteil behauptet, hat schon lange nicht mehr am PC gezockt..



ne du hast einfach keine ahnung!
ein laptop is genausogut zum spieln wie ein pc nur kostet ein laptop bei gleicher leistung wie ein pc bisschen mehr


----------



## Lovac (30. Juni 2010)

sixninety69 schrieb:


> Eine unnötige Frage die im Netz bestimmt schon 1000 mal gestellt wurde und mit nem Blick auf die Verpackung leicht selbst zu beantworten wäre o.<
> 
> So, flame wäre erledigt. Zu deiner Frage:
> 
> ...



mhm Damn HD5750 und lags in dala -."


----------



## nebola (30. Juni 2010)

X-orzist schrieb:


> z.b.
> 
> http://www.xmx.de/sh...e_notebooks.php
> 
> die ersten beiden sollten für WOW schon ausreichend sein ...



Noch schlechteren Shop zum verlinken hast du nicht gefunden, was ?


----------



## Legendary (30. Juni 2010)

nebola schrieb:


> Noch schlechteren Shop zum verlinken hast du nicht gefunden, was ?



Ich wollts grad schreiben...irgendwelche "Noname" Notebooks von irgendeiner Firma zusammengestellt, die MIR persönlich nix sagt und ich kenne doch ein paar namhafte / gute Händler und Internetshops im www. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hol dir ein vernünftiges Acer oder gleichwertiges Notebook mit einer richtigen Grafikkarte und nicht so einem Intel Media Accelerator. Preislich kann man sich so ab ca. 500 € orientieren.

Schau mal auf www.notebooksbilliger.de, da kauf ich mir zum Geburtstag jetzt eins.


----------



## Marienkaefer (30. Juni 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> Laptop und spielen? Spar dir das geld und kauf dir nen PC


Najaaaaa, ich hab mir auch nen Laptop zugelegt weil ich nicht oft zu Hause penn und deswegen der Laptop einfach besser ist...





Einfach nachdenken bevor man postet ...


----------



## nebola (30. Juni 2010)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich wollts grad schreiben...irgendwelche "Noname" Notebooks von irgendeiner Firma zusammengestellt, die MIR persönlich nix sagt und ich kenne doch ein paar namhafte / gute Händler und Internetshops im www.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir sagt der was, nur ist da nix gutes bei. Es ist einfach billigster Schund.

xmx gehört zu one.de, und somit zu brunnen.it und einigen anderen kuriosen Läden.

Bewertungen 1
Bewertungen 2
Bewertungen 3
Bewertungen 4


Warum die nur immer Ihren Namen wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hurgrum (1. Juli 2010)

Kauf dir den Buffed Pc ;D


----------



## frogbender (1. Juli 2010)

Moin, also wenns n Laptop sein soll, kann ich dir zocktechnisch nur nen Asus G71/G72/G73 empfehlen, die stämmen ordentlich was, und n top support is auch dabei, is aber finanziell scho weng aufwändiger


----------



## Lich Dragon (1. Juli 2010)

Ich hab nen 3000 euro gaming laptop und er ist weitaus besser als die meisten gaming Pc :< Crysis läuft auf max einstellungen super flüssig also ist die behauptung das man auf laptops scheiße zocken kann müll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayer01 (1. Juli 2010)

Kauf dir ein Macbook


----------



## nebola (1. Juli 2010)

Lich schrieb:


> Ich hab nen 3000 euro gaming laptop und er ist weitaus besser als die meisten gaming Pc :< Crysis läuft auf max einstellungen super flüssig also ist die behauptung das man auf laptops scheiße zocken kann müll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein ist es nicht.

Was kauf ich mir eher, nen 3000 Euro Laptop, oder nen gleichwertigen 1000 Euro Pc ?


----------



## Fares75 (1. Juli 2010)

Kauf dir Vaio du P.....


----------



## Lloigorr (1. Juli 2010)

ich habe ein 2 jahre altes macbook mit 4 gb ram, spiele auf dem mac OS. wow läuft fast ganz ruckelfrei...nur im 25er bomben ist etwas stressig fürs system. du brauchst also kein besonders teuren laptop kaufen, da reicht ein 0815 medion an-die-wand-wurf-gerät. aber wenn du unbedingt die leistungsanforderungen wissen möchtest: sie stehen auf der verpackung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pitysplash (1. Juli 2010)

Hi, also ich habe auch einen Laptop zum zocken.

Habe atm: 2,26 ghz dualcore,
4 gb ram (bei xp werden nur 3 gb erkannt)
512 Mb Grafikkarte (256 langen völlig)

damit lässt es sich sehr gut zocken. ;ehr als 600 wirst du auf keinen fall hinblättern müssen. Ich habe meinen Lapi bei one.de gekauft, sind ganz zuverlässig und günstig.
Empfehlung: XP oder win 7 verwenden.


----------



## Leviathan666 (1. Juli 2010)

Jeeper schrieb:


> Hy,ich wollte mir in nächster Zeit einen Laptop zulegen und euch fragen was min. für ne Hardware also Prozessor,RAM,Grafikkarte USW. Damit man WoW gut spielen kann?



Die heutigen Laptops sind nicht alle fürs Spielen geeignet. Viele die wenig Geld kosten sind gerade nur für den Officebereich zu gebrauchen.
WoW braucht neben einem mittelschnellen Prozessor einen schnellen Grafikprozessor.
Tipp: Googel mal "Laptopname" + world of warcraft
Wichtig ist neben den heutzutage normalen paar GHz und 2GB Ram, dass es sich um einen leistungsstarken Grafikchip handelt der sich nicht den VRAM mit dem Arbeitsspeicher (Shared Memory) teilt. Also eigener Speicher der Grafikkarte.


----------



## skuzy (1. Juli 2010)

naja laptop zum zocken ist nunmal so ne sache, da könnt ihr sagen was ihr wollt. 

Ich würde zumindest meinen doch erheblich größeren Monitor sehr vermissen =P Dem folgt natürlich noch ne ordentlich Tastur, Boxen etc^^

Und ja ich weiß, dass man alle diese Dinge auch an seinen Laptop anschließen kann, wenn die allerdings nicht vorhanden sind geht der Preis von dem ganzen Equipment plus Laptop halt schnell enorm nach oben. Deswegen bleibt es immer so, dass am Laptop zocken bei gleichem Komfort erheblich teurer ist, nur zum Zocken würd ich mir sicher kein Laptop kaufen, da der Vorteil von den Dingern ja ist dass man sie leichter rumtragen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn man allerdings oft unterwegs nen Computer braucht und kein Geld für ein seperates Laptop + PC hat, bleibt einem wohl nichts anderes als am Laptop zu zocken. Die meisten Leute bräuchten aber wohl kaum die Leistung eines wirklich gamingfähigen Laptops nur zum arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum eigentlich Topic bleibt natürlich nur zu sagen: Steht auf der Packung und kann auch alles ergooglet werden :/


----------



## Deepender (1. Juli 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> Laptop und spielen? Spar dir das geld und kauf dir nen PC



SOWAS von sign ;D


----------



## Severos (1. Juli 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> Laptop und spielen? Spar dir das geld und kauf dir nen PC



Du bist lustig.. wer immer so einen Bockmist schreibt.. naja.
Ich spiele auch auf nem Laptop, auf höchsten Einstellungen etc. 
Um wirklich richtig zocken zu können musste dir schon nen guten kaufen.
Meine Daten:
MS Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
Inter Core i7 CPU Q 720 @ 1.60 GHz , 4GB Ram, NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285M

Ich habe keinerlei Schwierigkeiten oder Ruckler etc.


----------



## Catharina von Falkenberg (1. Juli 2010)

Aranshi schrieb:


> ich hab auch nen laptop hat nur 600 euro gekauft und ich kann alle neuen spiele (cod; battlefield etc)
> mit mittlerer bis hoher grafikeinstellung spielen, wow im 25er mit hohen einstellung mit 30-50 fps




Habe auch so ein Teil mit 17Zoll Monitor und da läuft alles absolut problemlos drauf inc. WoW...


----------



## Technocrat (1. Juli 2010)

Lich schrieb:


> Ich hab nen 3000 euro gaming laptop und er ist weitaus besser als die meisten gaming Pc


Nein. Schon das der Bildschirm fest an der Tastatur befestigt ist macht ihn für längere Spielsessions völlig unbrauchbar, und die Leistung meiner 5870 hat kein Laptop, nicht mal einer für 3000 Ocken.


----------



## Derulu (1. Juli 2010)

Das Problem mit Laptops: 

Ein 3000€ Schlepptopf hat mit Sicherheit nicht die Leistung eines 3000€ PCs...einfacher Grund: Alle neuen Sachen, die wirklich das Beste der aktuellen Generation sind, sind wenn sie auf den Markt kommen für einen Laptop meist zu groß, zu ressourcenfressend(Akku) oder einfach zu teuer. Bis die auf eine passende "Größe"(Preis, was ihr wollt) für einen Laptop "geschrumpft" sind, ist schon längst wieder eine neue Generation an Teilen da, die noch besser ist, noch schneller etc...von daher...nein, die Performance auf einem Laptop lässt sich nie mit einem gleich"wertigen" (und damit mein ich den tatsächlichen Geldwert) PC vergleichen. Dass man mit Laptops allerdings auch WoW spielen kann, steht allerdings außer Frage(spiele auf beiden Dingen). Für längere, intensivere Spielsessions allerdings spiele ich aus Komfortgründen lieber auf meinem PC, der bei besserer Leistung (ziemlich doppelt so viel) nur 3/4 des Laptoppreisses gekostet hat.


----------



## nebola (1. Juli 2010)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Hi, also ich habe auch einen Laptop zum zocken.
> 
> Habe atm: 2,26 ghz dualcore,
> 4 gb ram (bei xp werden nur 3 gb erkannt)
> ...


1. Warum sollte XP nur 3 GB erkennen ?
2. Wie kann man nur sagen One.de ist zuverlässig und günstig. Das ist wie Italiener bauen gute Autos.


----------



## Pitysplash (1. Juli 2010)

nebola schrieb:


> 1. Warum sollte XP nur 3 GB erkennen ?
> 2. Wie kann man nur sagen One.de ist zuverlässig und günstig. Das ist wie Italiener bauen gute Autos.



1) Weil die 32 bit version von winxp nur 3 gb erkennt. (nachzulesen in diversen foren)
2) Weil ich schon 2 Laptops dort gekauft habe,bekannte von mir ebenso.Ausserdem hab ich vergleichbare Produkte nirgends günstiger gefunden.


----------



## Voldemôrd (1. Juli 2010)

Bitte kein Halbwissen verbreiten, einfach mal nix schreiben wenn man keine Ahnung hat....



nebola schrieb:


> 1. Warum sollte XP nur 3 GB erkennen ?


32bit Betriebssysteme (das gitl für WIndows XP und Vista 32bit auch win7 32bit) Können maximal ca 3,5 gb ram verwalten. 
64bit Betriebssysteme könen bis zu 128gb ram verwalten



1. Zunächst kostet ein Notebook i.d.r ungefähr doppelt soviel (auf jeden fall sehr viel mehr) wie ein Desktop PC mit gleicher Leistung, darum sollte man sich von vornherein gut überlegen ob man nun ein Notebook haben will oder einen Desktop Pc
2. Dieser Thread gehört in den PC Technik Bereich, dort gibt es Leute die sich auch damit auskennen darum /reported



Technocrat schrieb:


> und die Leistung meiner 5870 hat kein Laptop, nicht mal einer für 3000 Ocken.


Und was ist das dann bitte
klick


----------



## Vanitra (1. Juli 2010)

Weil der Adressraum für Speicher bei XP nur 4GB groß ist.  Darin wird auch der Speicher von der Grafikkarte, allen Laufwerken, Soundkarten und sämtlicher Cache auf allen möglichen Bauteilen addressiert (eingebunden). In dem Fall wären es bei installierten 4 GB Ram schon mal mindestens 512MB weniger allein durch die Grafikkarte und der Rest geht wohl durch die installierten Teile drauf. Was noch frei ist vom Adressraum, darin wird dann der Hauptspeicher eingebunden. Das hier allerdings nur 3GB übrig sind ist schon ziemlich wenig. Es sieht so aus als sei WinXP für diesen PC zu alt.

Edit. die Zahlen 3GB und 3.5GB sind reine Fantasie. 32bit hat 4GB Adressraum.


----------



## Pitysplash (1. Juli 2010)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Edit. die Zahlen 3GB und 3.5GB sind reine Fantasie. 32bit hat 4GB Adressraum.



Bei mir ist es aber so :-)
Wollte das umgehen, habe diverse foren besucht und auch einige Anleitungen gefunden, aber die sind viel zu heikel. Dort war das Problem aber auch bekannt, also scheinbar nicht "reine Fantasie"


----------



## Jingko (1. Juli 2010)

Zu One.de: Dann hoffe ich für Dich, dass du niemals den Support bemühen musst...

Zum Laptop allgmein: 

Wer mit was spielt, ist wohl jedem selbst überlassen. Soll sogar Leute geben, die an Ihrem PC (!) noch nen 17 Zoll Monitor hängen haben...Natürlich gibt es genug Geräte, auf denen WoW völlig einwandfrei läuft. Sollte auf jeden Fall ne einigermaßen vernünftige Grafikkarte mir dediziertem Speicher haben (512´MB wären da schon nett...). Dual-Core mit 2,2 Ghz oder mehr macht sicherlich auch Sinn. Die meisten, für Spiele ausgelegten Laptops haben inzwischen auch wenigstens 3GB RAM, 2GB sollten aber min. drin stecken. Mehr als 3GB RAM machen erst bei 64bit Systemen Sinn, da sonst alles drüber nicht adressiert und damit nicht wirklich genutzt werden kann, auch wenn es die Möglichkeit gibt, sich mehr als 3GB anzeigen zu lassen.

Ich hab z.b. auch nen Sony Vaia mit 2,26ghz, 4gb RAM und ner Radeon 3650. WoW läuft da, mit reduzierten Schatten, völlig problemlos.Nett wäre da ne etwas bessere Graka. Klar spiel ich sonst lieber aufm PC mit 24 Zoll....aber hey, funktionieren tuts auch aufm Laptop...


----------



## wertzû (1. Juli 2010)

Aranshi schrieb:


> ich hab auch nen laptop hat nur 600 euro gekauft und ich kann alle neuen spiele (cod; battlefield etc)
> mit mittlerer bis hoher grafikeinstellung spielen, wow im 25er mit hohen einstellung mit 30-50 fps



kriegst für 300 euro nen besseren pc


----------



## Barracudar (1. Juli 2010)

nunja ich zogg auch aufen lappi, hab da aber meine g15 und nen 19" widescreen angeschlossen weil ich 1. die lappi tastatur zum kotzen finde (und weil die w-lan aus/ein-taste GENAU neben der esc taste ist) und 2. mir solangsam der monitor bisschen zu klein wurde^^

der lappi is von der performance her relativ gut 
 - Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7300  @ 2.00GHz
 - Systemspeicher (G: 2048
 - Grafikkartenmodell: NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT


----------



## Pitysplash (1. Juli 2010)

Jingko schrieb:


> Zu One.de: Dann hoffe ich für Dich, dass du niemals den Support bemühen musst...


´Tut mir Leid für dich, wenn du da schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Als ich gesehen hab das Win mir nur 3 gb ram anzeigt hab ich da auch erstmal angerufen und gefragt, ob die mir nur 3 statt 4 gb verbaut haben. Dann hat er mir das auch mit der Adresszuweisung erklärt.Konnte mich nicht beschweren.


----------



## Vanitra (1. Juli 2010)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> Wollte das umgehen, habe diverse foren besucht und auch einige Anleitungen gefunden, aber die sind viel zu heikel. Dort war das Problem aber auch bekannt, also scheinbar nicht "reine Fantasie"


Es geht um die Zahlen. WinXP hat 4GB Adressraum, aber scheinbar kann es nicht in dem ganzen 4GB Bereich den Hauptspeicher einbinden, weil der Rest für die installierte Hardware gedacht ist. Nur leider wissen die wenigsten das der Hauptspeicher nicht der ganze Speicher vom PC ist, da gibt es noch viel mehr, der Cache auf dem Prozessor, der Cache auf den Festplatten, der Cache des anderen Laufwerke wie DVD-Brenner, der Speicher der Grafikkarte, der Speicher der Soundkarte falls kein Chip auf dem Mainboard, aber auch der Chip hat nen Cache. Alles hat irgendwo nen Cache und alles muss inerhalb der 4GB eingebunden werden sonst wird es nicht gefunden. Was übrig bleibt ist der Bereich in dem Hauptspeicher liegt und was die meisten als den "Speicher" ansehen und dort kommen auch die Zahlen 3GB und 3.5GB her.


----------



## Technocrat (1. Juli 2010)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Und was ist das dann bitte
> klick




Das ist, und ich zitiere direkt von der von Dir verlinkten Seite, eine "ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5870", also eine extrem kastrierte und heruntergetaktete 5870 mit weniger als der Hälfte der Leistung der Desktopkarte.


----------



## nebola (1. Juli 2010)

Pitysplash schrieb:


> 1) Weil die 32 bit version von winxp nur 3 gb erkennt. (nachzulesen in diversen foren)
> 2) Weil ich schon 2 Laptops dort gekauft habe,bekannte von mir ebenso.Ausserdem hab ich vergleichbare Produkte nirgends günstiger gefunden.


Das ist mir schon klar, dann schreibe aber wenigstens 32.Bit dazu, weil XP kann unter 64-Bit auch mehr verwalten.



Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Bitte kein Halbwissen verbreiten, einfach mal nix schreiben wenn man keine Ahnung hat....
> 
> 32bit Betriebssysteme (das gitl für WIndows XP und Vista 32bit auch win7 32bit) Können maximal ca 3,5 gb ram verwalten.
> 64bit Betriebssysteme könen bis zu 128gb ram verwalten


Das gilt für dich genauso, 32 Bit Systeme können bis zu 4GB adressieren, dabei werden aber 500mb oder weiß ich wieviel von Windows abgezogen.

Das kannst du dir auch selber ausrechnen. 2^32


----------



## Klos1 (1. Juli 2010)

Lich schrieb:


> Ich hab nen 3000 euro gaming laptop und er ist weitaus besser als die meisten gaming Pc :< Crysis läuft auf max einstellungen super flüssig also ist die behauptung das man auf laptops scheiße zocken kann müll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wem wundert es, man kann auf einen 3000 Euro Laptop zocken!!! Und warum genau soll der besser sein, als die meisten Gaming-PC's? Diese Behauptung ist Müll. Für die Hälfte bekomme ich bereits nen besseren Gaming-PC!
Liste mir doch mal die Hardware deines Laptops!



Vanitra schrieb:


> Es geht um die Zahlen. WinXP hat 4GB Adressraum, aber scheinbar kann es nicht in dem ganzen 4GB Bereich den Hauptspeicher einbinden, weil der Rest für die installierte Hardware gedacht ist. Nur leider wissen die wenigsten das der Hauptspeicher nicht der ganze Speicher vom PC ist, da gibt es noch viel mehr, der Cache auf dem Prozessor, der Cache auf den Festplatten, der Cache des anderen Laufwerke wie DVD-Brenner, der Speicher der Grafikkarte, der Speicher der Soundkarte falls kein Chip auf dem Mainboard, aber auch der Chip hat nen Cache. Alles hat irgendwo nen Cache und alles muss inerhalb der 4GB eingebunden werden sonst wird es nicht gefunden. Was übrig bleibt ist der Bereich in dem Hauptspeicher liegt und was die meisten als den "Speicher" ansehen und dort kommen auch die Zahlen 3GB und 3.5GB her.



Was hat den der Cache der Festplatte mit dem Systemspeicher zu tun? Meiner Meinung nach garnichts. In Folge dessen wird bestimmt auch nichts vom Hauptspeicher abgezwackt, wegen des Caches deiner Festplatte. Und der Speicher der Grafikkarte gehört auch nicht zum Systemspeicher.

Controller werden im Speicher adressiert, damit sie ansprechbar sind. Diese wiederum kommunizieren zum Beispiel mit der Festplatte. Oder Register (elektronische Bauteile) wie etwa der Grafikkarte liegen im Speicher, um sie aus einer Hochsprache heraus ansprechen zu können. Es wird auch Platz für Memory-Mapping reserviert um ganze Speicherbereiche der Graka in den Hauptspeicher zu holen. Also, es stimmt schon, dass auch die Hardware hier und da Speicher frisst. Aber so wie du dir das ausgeknobelt hast, ist es meiner Meinung nach falsch.

Nach deiner Theorie wäre ein 32bit System mit 2 Grafikkarten a 2 GB nicht mehr lauffähig, weil der Hauptspeicher weg ist.

Und das Windows in erster Linie keine vollen 4 GB adressiert in der 32bit Version liegt laut Microsoft an einer künstlichen Beschränkung um Treiberkompatiblität zu gewährleisten.
Die kappen dir also schon mal von Haus aus Ram, ohne das es für Hardware draufgehen würde. Und vom Rest musst du dann diverses noch abziehen. Aber bestimmt nicht in der Form wie du das oben beschreibst.


----------



## Glomandir (1. Juli 2010)

Godric91 schrieb:


> #
> 
> wie wärs mal auf der verpackung nachzugucken hinten steht alles.....oder googeln



LAPTOPS 
Sag sowas ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es gibt Laptops zum Spielen die sind leistungsfähiger als die meisten Desktops 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber eben es ist eine Frage des Geldes und der Bedürfnisse 

Wenn ich nun an LAN-Partys denke dann hätt ich schon gern ein solches Teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum TE : 
Prinzipiell rate ich Dir zu nem Desktop - einfach schlichtweg nur schon deswegen, dass Du für selbes Geld bessere Hardware bekommst (da nach wie vor die HW der Laptops teurer ist - zumindest hier inner CH) 

Für WoW brauchst Du atm keine gewalts Kiste - was mit Cata dann ist muss man wohl mal noch sehen
Aber zu den Spezifikationen - Nimm die Packung und schau dass Du in allem etwas höher bist als das was da als optimal steht ... so mach ich das jeweils 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aranshi (1. Juli 2010)

kauf dir den asus aspire 7736g kann damit jedes neue spiel spieln ( mittlere- hohe grafikeinstellung)


----------



## Jeeper (1. Juli 2010)

Also ich hätte hier schon nen Laptop nicht zu teuer und gute Hardware oder?

http://www.euronics.de/produkt/bis-42-cm-Bildschirm-kompakte-Alleskoenner/Hewlett-Packard-G62-a50SG-39-6-cm-Notebook


----------

